# Door Edges



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have tried the Search button but found no answer. Has anyones black rubberish trimming around the top of the door start fading or scratching to white already?

I have 675 miles on the car and pretty disappointed im seeing this at an extremely early age.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you mean like its white rubber that has been painted or dyed black? How are you washing the car? Hand wash or in a carwash?


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

its like its scratching/rubbing off. I have only washed it twice through a touchless carwash that blow dries the vehicle


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the area?


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

I got the white and have not noticed it....


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

thats the best i could do.(only have a camera on my phone) if you look the lighter black part you can see some white right on the ridge


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

i cant be the only one with this problem.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't have that, looks like somebody scuffed it up, maybe when it was on the transport truck or something. It's hard to see in that picture. If you use cetain types of cleaners/waxes that are only meant for the paint and they come in contact with the rubber trim peices it can cause that also


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> I don't have that, looks like somebody scuffed it up, maybe when it was on the transport truck or something. It's hard to see in that picture. If you use cetain types of cleaners/waxes that are only meant for the paint and they come in contact with the rubber trim peices it can cause that also


That was my first thought, wax that had gotten on there.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like wax on the rubber, but need a better photo.


----------



## bluefields88 (Jun 12, 2011)

My guess is car wax.


----------

